# Twin Motor Adapter for VW soon to be released



## rebirthauto (Nov 3, 2008)

RebirthAuto.com is soon going to be making it's newly designed twin motor adapter setup available. We just thought we'd give you a sneak peek. Thanks.

Seb













































If you want to see it go:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUK3L2Z9QZo


----------



## electromet (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, that's cool. Any numbers yet?


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

This is so you can destroy your transaxle even faster with a Soliton1!


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Tesseract said:


> This is so you can destroy your transaxle even faster with a Soliton1!


Bah, just get one of these!


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Now that is nice!


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Of course you will be sending me one of those for "testing and evaluation," right?

Putting that right here would just be good advertising


----------



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

Something tells me this isn't going to end with only being used in a vw.......Todd, time for a re-design?
Mike
www.EV-propulsion.com


----------



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

I think an inline triple motor version would be a better fit for the pancake motor VW! Then the controller could be up top for easy access and asthetics. 

Maybe you could make a triple motor V shape for the cars with a V6, and the controller could go in the middle where an intake manifold would normally be. 

Nice work, beautiful looking piece of art. Any idea how noisey the belt drive will be? Is it going to have the whine of a belt driven supercharger. Looks like you plan on haveing it sealed really well, should be a hit!




EVfun said:


> Of course you will be sending me one of those for "testing and evaluation," right?
> 
> Putting that right here would just be good advertising


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

EV-propulsion.com said:


> Something tells me this isn't going to end with only being used in a vw.......Todd, time for a re-design?
> Mike
> www.EV-propulsion.com


Lol! Not for my application, but I do see a LOT of potential in this product. It could be the basis of a lot of different types of builds. A couple of swipes in CAD and a Chevy bellhousing would be right at home behind that piece.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

You need to flip the Solitron controller over so the motor terminals are at the top. That way its logo would be upright and the terminal strip would be on the flywheel side so it would be out of site.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

Damn and just think I purchased a single adaptor but have two motors 

Guess we will see how the singe works out. 11" motors are pretty big.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

etischer said:


> I think an inline triple motor version would be a better fit for the pancake motor VW! Then the controller could be up top for easy access and asthetics.
> 
> Maybe you could make a triple motor V shape for the cars with a V6, and the controller could go in the middle where an intake manifold would normally be.


I guess a triple will need to be geared to save the offset with twin overlapping belts.
Even a twin on its side would be good geared so that the output was in the middle, it would keep the motors symetrical about the transmission shaft.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Tesseract said:


> This is so you can destroy your transaxle even faster with a Soliton1!


And how react the clutch with all the torque??!


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Way awesome, that's a work of art. How would this compare to using a single 13 incher?


----------



## sjc (Oct 28, 2008)

DavidDymaxion said:


> Way awesome, that's a work of art. How would this compare to using a single 13 incher?


...in a VW Beetle.

Wow. Beautiful. Yet it reminds me of George Goble's method for lighting a barbecue grill.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

sjc said:


> ...it reminds me of George Goble's method for lighting a barbecue grill.


I'd say that was a job well done. Are you suggesting there is a better alternative to light one?!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Super sweet! How loud is the belt? Couldn't tell over the squealing tires. I've heard that Roger Whites dual AC Fiero belt is rather loud, but his is not enclosed. I always wondered if you could use a belt with more, smaller "teeth" to raise the frequency of the sound from a roar to a whine? If that's an issue.


----------



## rebirthauto (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind words.
Here are some answers to your questions:
1. Is it loud? Actually not at all, because we use some gearbelts that have a "tractor wheel" pattern to them, so ,much like helical gears, these belts have progressive (read quiet) tooth engagement. Personally, I don't mind the whining of traditional gearbelt systems, but none of them were up to the task for the allotted work envelope.
2. How much torque can it handle? The gearbelt should be good for 300ft-lbs continuous, and so using two motors the assembly should be able to hold up to 600ft-lbs all day long under 5000RPM.
3. How about the clutch? Well we're using KEP 200mm StageIV, which should be good for 300ft-lbs. In the current form, the clutch only complains off the line in 3-4th gear. As we put more battery behind it we're expecting to overwhelm it easily. KEP makes a twin disk that's good for 600ft-lbs. The reality is that we don't have enough rubber on the ground (or gearbox for that matter) to get anywhere near the limit.

Thanks,
Seb


----------

